# Water holding Tank.



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

35 Gallon Winter water storage tank. This helps in the winter so i dont have to haul water to the loft every day. I have another one that i used for the last couple years that worked great on my smaller loft.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

How do you keep it from freezing?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

I use a Heater.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, I was going to say there was more to this than what I could see in your first post.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

lol. One thing i cant stand is hauling water in the winter. This set up works good for me. I can get about two months out of this 35 gallons and the water is very fresh. I only do this in the winter, i just leave my hose hooked up in the summer when it is hot out.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah but if you hike those steps with water every day you can keep those winter pounds worked off. LOL


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Lmao, When i hike those steps every day i learned how to make it easy. i'll stay FAT and happy. lol


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Now thats funny there.


----------

